# Troubleshooting Buzzing Sound - Induced Draft Motor?



## eagleiiii (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello,

I need some help diagnosing a buzzing sound coming from my furnace. When the thermostat calls for heat, I hear a buzzing sound when the induced draft motor starts. This sound persists through the entire heating cycle. However, at this point, there are some heating cycles where no buzzing sound is present, typically only making this noise in the morning. Visual observation of the furnace leads me to suspect the induced draft motor is the culprit, as the sound seems to originate there.

I understand it is an expensive part to replace. How can I test to see if it's bad? I have a multi-meter and can test for proper voltage/amperage. But what should I be looking for? If it does need replacement, is it a safe DIY job?

It is a Weatherking/Rheem Acclaim Gas Furnace, model: WGDAG-05EAUER.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!

-David


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Pull the flue pipe off the inducer and look down inside...spin the wheel...might be something stuck in it..bird...small animal


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

eagleiiii said:


> Hello,
> 
> I understand it is an expensive part to replace.
> 
> -David


Where are you looking? if you web search, you're quite likely to come across Americanhvacpro, that place is a rip off on just about everything. I replaced a draft inducer on an older Rheem that used a spider type and they were charging $200 for a generic Fasco. I used the part # on the old part and searched around. Got the same exact generic Fasco for $60 on a different site. 

The bearing in inducer motor in my Rheem/Ruud actually seized up and inducer stalled causing the centrifugal switch to not activate when it was 18 years old. How old is yours? If you spin the shaft and you feel any drag, grittiness or hear something unusual, the bearings are probably going. I oiled mine and it got me by for two days, but ended up without heat for a week while the new inducer was on my way. 

The supply house and contractors work together to protect business for contractors by refusing parts sale to consumers, which is a very strong cultural trait of HVAC trade. When I asked a few HVAC companies to bid to replace draft inducer, they quoted ~$500.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

HVAC_NW said:


> ._* When I asked a few HVAC companies to bid to replace draft inducer, they quoted ~$500.*_



The OP has not even investigated a foreign object in the inducer and you are telling them to buy a new inducer. Real good trouble shooter you are.
HA!

First you disdain the hvac industry with your post, then complain you had REAL pros come to your home to bid YOUR furnace, and you have the nerve to use HVAC in you screen name.

make up your mind.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

hvaclover said:


> [/b][/i]
> The OP has not even investigated a foreign object in the inducer and you are telling them to buy a new inducer. Real good trouble shooter you are.
> HA!
> 
> ...


I didn't tell him to not check foreign objects. That advise was already given, so its assumed he will do that. Quit your b*tching about my user name. I was registered here before you were and my SN is not in violation of TOU. Don't like it? Go have your sausage fest at HVAC Talk.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas, NW.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy Holidays, clover


----------



## eagleiiii (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions. I went up again to have another look and was quite happy with what I found. In digging in a little further the noise is coming from a relay which I installed which cuts power from my attic fan when my heater is running. It's an easy replacement and fix.

Next question though... where would you look to purchase a SPDT relay? 25VAC on the coil, and contacts suitable for the 125VAC at 8amps? I'll start on Ebay etc, but curious if you had any favorite vendors for such parts. I got my last one from a local HVAC store, but would love to save a trip out if I can.

Thanks,

-David


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Acklands/Grainger, Johnstones


----------

